#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  КИТАЙСКИЙ ЯЗЫК, новая группа

## Крэзиёгин

Друзья!  

Приглашаем в группу по изучению китайского языка для начинающих.  
Преподаватель — аспирант института восточных языков Дэн Вэйфэн (КНР),  
занятия 1 раз в неделю, стоимость определится в зависимости от количества желающих (чем их больше, тем стоимость ниже).  
В программе обучения на первом этапе — устный и письменный китайский язык, необходимые навыки бытового общения. 
Дальнейшая программа — по вашему усмотрению, думаю, многим будет интересна специфика языка, связанная с буддизмом, ушу, внутренней алхимией, кит. астрологией и т.п.  
Занятия на Автозаводской, д. 2, сопровождаются питием зеленого чая.  

Звоните: 392-7606, 710-1007, 150-4563 

http://gongfu.ru 
e-mail: info@gongfu.ru

----------

